# 13' Gheenoe super rig " 'noe Idea "



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Shure hope You are starting out with this ...


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

And I thought I was a big shot with a manual jackplate and 40lb riptide


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Saw my wrap design today it is the coolest thing I've ever seen on a gheenoe.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

WTH??? Pics???

You're killing us!


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

> WTH??? Pics???
> 
> You're killing us!


Haha. Just waiting on the email with the layout design. He was also making me stickers for everyone in our SWFL Gheenoe Club, so I think he is waiting to email me both at once.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Wrap done...pics tomorrow from SWFL Gheenoe Rally!!!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Jeeez The suspense is Killing Me ... ! [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I WANT PICS! I WANT PICS!!!!!


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

[smiley=worth.gif] 

Yeah, I know it's not 100% true, but I really, really, REALLY wanted to use it  ;D
But seriously, please do put up some pics. This sounds like one tricked out gheenoe.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

This is the only pic I have at the moment. The wrap, Great White tm and tm mount have been installed. I have the rest of the toys just not the time to put it all together yet.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Love the Wrap


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Lookin' Good!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks cool! it could come in handy if you get lost.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

thats sick!! is it trade marked yet? the lagoon would lok sweet on my nmz ;D


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

That is awsome. Always liked the look of maps and thought they would make good decoration for anything. Wanted to get a table similar to the ones in the Islandmorada Fish Company in Lauderdale, with the florida maps under the glass. Any way, really cool looking boat!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i have a prop for you! ;D


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> This is the only pic I have at the moment. The wrap, Great White tm and tm mount have been installed. I have the rest of the toys just not the time to put it all together yet.


Erroneous! There's plenty of time for sleep when you're dead!


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Before shot:









Middle shots (not done yet): 

























Not gonna leave that heavy 4-stroke on there, still looking for my new motor. 

My list has changed slightly too. Decided to go with stick steering on it that is gonna be mounted to the sides of that removable poling platform. That way I can use the stick steer when I want to sit up top and drive on a calm day. Or I can just remove the whole set up and tiller with an extension holding onto the grab bar on choppier days.[/img]


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Is it possible to set up a motor where it can be ran from the tiller and remote steered with a throttle at the same time? It sounds cool I've just never seen a motor set up that way. I'm sure it's possible though...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

thats a sweet lookin gas tank... can i get a better pic?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.moellermarine.com/aftermarket/fuel_storage_tanks/dinghy_mate/


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Sweett boat!


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

> thats a sweet lookin gas tank... can i get a better pic?


Yeah $130 for the gas tank. I got mine used off another boat I was messin with for better than free. But it is one of the coolest things I have come across for these Gheenoes. Really only works for a 13'er too.
Better link: http://custominflatableboats.com/shopping/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=29
Ignore the shipping weight, it doesn't weigh any more than any other gas tank. If it's something you want don't let that scare you off.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

> Is it possible to set up a motor where it can be ran from the tiller and remote steered with a throttle at the same time? It sounds cool I've just never seen a motor set up that way. I'm sure it's possible though...


Now you are scaring me. I am pretty sure its possible though. Guess I better double check, not that it will change too much about my setup. I had an aluminum boat a while back that the previous owner had used the tiller throttle with a steering console. Meaning he didn't have a throttle box. That's kinda why I am assuming it will work, because he still had the tiller on there and could use that to steer as well.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah i ould see the steering workin but the throttle would have to have two seperate cables workin the carb


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for getting my brain working. Might have to play with this idea for a bit.


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

I came up with another idea. Gonna move that platform back so I can use a tiller extension. Probly gonna have to rest some of the weight on the rub rails, but I am pretty sure it will work.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

are you still looking for a 2 stroke for this? i was thinking about getting a 4 stroke but wanna run one on my NMZ first befor i do, possibly trade or something?


----------



## jlutsey (Sep 24, 2010)

I've got a 2008 2 stroke yamaha 15 for sale if you are interested. has about 20 hours on it.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

That map wrap is real cool ,next time you update pics can you get a better angle so we can see it better?


----------

